
Google's new hardware security key was made by a Chinese company - Leary
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/30/google-titan-made-by-chinese-company-feitian.html
======
gargravarr
The funny thing is, Google have previously lauded Yubikeys, commenting how all
staff get one and how it's reduced phishing to zero. Yubico is already a
reasonably trusted entity in the security space, and its products are made in
the US and in Sweden. A tie-up between Google and Yubico seemed to be the most
logical answer. I'm scratching my head as to why the final product is made by
a third party few seem to have heard of. Makes me wonder whether Google intend
to dogfood this and ditch everyone's Yubikeys, or whether this is just for
others to use with the Google brand slapped on it.

Either way, I'm not giving up my Yubikey.

------
ilove_banh_mi
One shouldn't trust one's security to either.

